# What's the best DC ducting for a permanent setup?



## GouletPens (Jul 22, 2009)

I have a 2HP DC I'm looking to hookup with permanent ducting. The DC has a 6" inlet and it's going to be in my attached shed, so the ducting will have to come through my wall. I'm looking at galvanized metal or pvc (grounded, of course) and I was wondering what input and advice you guys might have for me. Cost is important to, with a baby on the way and all.


----------



## Monty (Jul 22, 2009)

GouletPens said:


> ...l or pvc (grounded, of course) ...


WHY???
I know I'll start a big debate again about weather or not you need to ground PVC when used for DC, but I was just reading this over on SMC - 
http://sawmillcreek.org/showthread.php?t=115087
I have had my S&D runs in for over 5 years on my DC system and have never received a shock from it. Sure, it will make my arm hair stand on end when I get close to a pipe and the DC is on, but that's the only reaction I've had from it.
IMHO S&D is a lot cheaper than metal and works just as well.


----------



## babyblues (Jul 22, 2009)

Here's a link to the guy who designed the cyclones sold at Clear Vue.  His name is Bill Pentz.  There's a ton of information and it takes a little while to read through it, but there's a lot of really good information here that I think is important for all of us to consider when setting up our dust collection systems.

http://billpentz.com/woodworking/cyclone/Index.cfm


----------



## stolicky (Jul 22, 2009)

Congrats on the baby.  Our first is now approaching 3 months.

I have a 1.5HP DC hooked up to the 6" metal ducting you can get at HD & Lowes.  I believe its either 22 or 26 gauge - it really doesn't matter.  Some joints I used a little bit of caulking in and then used duct tape over the joint, others are just duct-taped.  There are arguments over whether duct tape is okay, versus the dedicated foil tape.  I used what was less expensive and worked for me.  I find that the adjustable elbows tend to leak a bit more than other fittings, but I just tape them up to minimize leakage.  I did caulk the joints on wyes to make them airtight.  With 2HP you should have plenty of suction.  The metal ducting is relatively inexpensive, especially when you compare it to pvc.

The only expensive piece in my system is a 6x6x6 wye that I had to order.  I avoided using tees as they are not efficient.

I basically use a transition fitting to go from 6" down to 4", and then either attach a blast gate or a plastic wye, the plastic hoses.

It not the greatest looking system, but it works well.  As far as static issues, I have gotten small zaps in the winter when it is really dry.  Where there is enough humidity in the air, there is very little to no static to worry about.  The theory about grounding has been debated for a long time!  DC system design and construction can truly overcome fears and concerns, but it really doesn't have to be that elaborate.  Just make sure you properly design the size of the ducts.  Bill Pentz is a great resource when it comes to this.  Just keep in the back of your mind that people tend to go to the extreme with fears (some are very legit) to the point where they would rather work in a clean room where one would make computer chips!

Good luck.


----------



## Russianwolf (Jul 22, 2009)

I think for the under 3hp models 5 inch diameter piping is the sweet spot, but its also the hardest to find. I went with 4 inch pipe with my 2hp HF DC and have had no issues at all.

The grounding debate usually revolves around the claim that not doing it can cause fires and explosions in the DC system. The problem is, and I've issued the challenge on many occasions, that no proof of a fire/explosion in a Home/Hobby DC system has ever been provided. There are some reports about big industrial systems, but nothing on the small scale systems. Is it possible? yes. But the amount of dust you'd have to put into the system to be able to spark off is incredible and HIGHLY unlikely to be achieved.

We just don't create enough dust to reach the level to start something with a static spark.


----------



## twoofakind (Jul 22, 2009)

I used the 4" sewer pipe from Home Depot. The walls are a lot thinner so it is not as heavy as normal schedule 40 pvc, plus it is a lot easier to cut and hang.
Andy


----------



## AlexL (Jul 22, 2009)

In our shop my dad has this PSI 2hp dust collector 





with 6 inch sewer & drain PVC. It's not grounded and it works great. He found the pipe at Agri Supply for $5 for 10 feet. It was cheaper than the cheap metal duct at home depot. Lowes had all the 6" fittings really cheap too. The biggest improvement we made to the dust collection system was to change the outlet of the dc blower from 5 inch to 6 inch The blower already had a 6 inch inlet. 






We drew the entire shop in sketchup first to plan the dc pipe layout.


----------

